# Masonic quest



## eyeofthestorm (Apr 21, 2013)

I am endeavoring to find out if being a Mason is right for me.

For some reason when I created my account it put me as a master Mason which is not the case.

I am currently striving to discover and discuss the process of making good men better.  I am also curious about what information I am required to put on my application as someone told me I needed to put my mother's maiden name.  I see absolutely no correlation between that (or for that matter any of my family background) and my suitability of being a good man or Mason.

 I would greatly appreciate it if someone would elaborate on this.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 21, 2013)

You will have to undergo a background check, cannot very well have criminals entering our lodges.


----------



## Teergear67 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes, it does require background check. As far as being right for you? It's a personal choice, if you consider yourself a good man, like to help others, & would like to become better, by all means submit your application. I love it & invite you to become a brother. 


William R Teer Sr


----------



## eyeofthestorm (Apr 22, 2013)

I understand the need for a background check and I have nothing to hide.  My issue is how is my mother's maiden name at all relevant to that purpose?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, the forum defaults to listing you as a master. You need to visit the website to change it. Hmm, I don't recall putting my mothers maiden name on my GLoTX petition. Every jurisdiction is a lil different. It may help in differentiating you should there be someone else w/ the same name.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jvarnell (Apr 22, 2013)

I see nothing in the GLoT investigation guide book I would need that for and don't remember if it was on my petition.


----------



## eyeofthestorm (Apr 22, 2013)

I will get a copy of the application and see what is actually on it as I just heard that second hand.

 Also, I will go on the site today and correct my profile.

 Thanks for your replies.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rpbrown (Apr 22, 2013)

I have set on several investigating committees and never have seen that asked so I went out to the truck to look at a current petition. There is nothing about your mothers maiden name. Someone is messing with you sir.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 22, 2013)

eyeofthestorm said:


> I will get a copy of the application and see what is actually on it as I just heard that second hand.



Glad to hear you actually got a petition form so you know exactly what's on it.  There are personal aspects for a reason - We are a fraternity and the degrees are adoption ceremonies.  Once a mason you're our family and we're yours.  This isn't as symbolic as you might think.


----------



## eyeofthestorm (Apr 22, 2013)

I am currently getting to know the members of the lodge and they are learning who I am.

As I said previously, I am not attempting to hide my rather boring past, but I am a private person by nature and wanted to get the facts.

Thanks for helping me to be more educated on this.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Michael Hatley (Apr 22, 2013)

Many jurisdictions have different things on their petitions.  Don't worry about it too much.

You will be asked many questions during the investigative process.  Being examined, and being continually willing to be reexamined is very central to Masonry.  A big part of that is trusting that their is no malicious intent from your examiners.  And in being the sort of fellow who has that special combination of humility, self confidence, and perseverance that you come to take joy in it.  I'd say pride, but thats not quite it.

Anyway, don't sweat the small stuff my friend.  Trust that there is no malicious intent.  Prepare for more questions.  Trust that those too, have no malicious intent.  Just be open and honest at every turn.

Good luck!


----------



## crono782 (Apr 22, 2013)

Right on. I don't know if you're located in Texas or not, but the Grand Lodge of Texas petition does NOT have a spot for Mother's maiden name (and I would think that odd considering that info is frequently used as an online security question, but as said above, this info isn't for malicious purpose).


----------

